

The secret of making money on the Internet - phatbyte
http://www.henriquebarroso.com/the-secret-of-making-money-on-the-internet/
Not so long ago, I saw a video that inspired me.
This is a presentation made by David Heinemeier Hansson , creator of Ruby on Rails.
He explains how we can make money on the internet. I though I should share this, not only is a complete fresh way to see it, but also inspiring.
======
10ren
Great talk, very glad to see it again. I especially liked the question
response (at about 25:00) _having a day job as a framework designer is
probably the worst thing you could ever do_ , because if you want to create a
tool for developers, it's best if you are intimately engaged with the task
that they are, as your day job. Or: _scratch your own itch_ , as the openies
say.

BTW: Larry Niven (scifi writer) said it's a mistake for writers to give up
their day job, because then they run out of raw material (work that seemed a
curse was actually a resource). I note that Vernor Vinge's most recent novel
(after he quit his day job) was much worse than is earlier works (in my
opinion, and in other's).

------
baran
Excellent presentation. David gives a very simple formula for all web
developers to make money.

Actually first saw this in a business school course.

